# "Bayley is too ugly, Charlotte is a transgender, Paige is too pale and annoying" what is wrong with you people!



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

She is farly atractive but she is not hot or sexy enough and it doesnt matter really since this is about wrestling and she is one of the best but i keep reading about current divas not being sexy or just plain ugly.
i would rather see Bayley kicking everyone´s ass than see a "bikini contest" between Eva Marie and Rosa Mendes (even though that would be hot as hell)


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

lmfao, have you seen DAT ASS?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is hot to me.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

She looks like she has Down Syndrome. Ugly divas have no place in a wrestling ring.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

What is cute as button and over like rover?

It's... BAYLEY.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

But what if I think Bayley IS HOT? :book


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> She looks like she has Down Syndrome. Ugly divas have no place in a wrestling ring.


Do you see what im talking about?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Personally my primary reason for caring about Divas is their attractiveness, I mean Maryse and Nikki Bella are top three hottest women of all time. But I can definitely still appreciate a talented female wrestler. Back when they were more active I was huge fans of Cheerleader Melissa and MsChif. Nikki despite all the unwarranted hate she gets because she's a "model" and apparently you cant be taught wrestling you have to be born with it genuinely entertains me with her wrestling skills on the mic and in the ring. Im a fan of Sasha Banks and I dont find her attractive at all. Looks are number one but talent is talent.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I have no idea how she got a job. Doesn't the WWE have any standards anymore? How can people with an awful look like Bayley get hired? She looks like a fucking regular girl.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Reptilian said:


> I have no idea how she got a job. Doesn't the WWE have any standards anymore? How can people with an awful look like Bayley get hired? She looks like a fucking regular girl.


many guys in WWE today look like fucking regular people.
Bryan, Ambrose, Samy, sami zayn, Kevin Owens etc etc.


----------



## C.J.Styles (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is probably the last wwe divas you would choose to wake up too in the morning. But she does have a nice body. She also has a nice personality.I think what you see in NXT is really her. If you Becky Lynch face on Sasha Banks body.You would have a dime piece of a diva.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I mean, there has to be a balance. Bayley look fits her perfectly.

For what its worth, Eva Marie is, IMO, the most attractive woman on the roster right now. Doesn't negate that she sucks at the entire wrestling thing.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



anirioc said:


> many guys in WWE today look like fucking regular people.
> Bryan, Ambrose, Samy, sami zayn, Kevin Owens etc etc.


Yeh it is fucking stupid. Bayley just looks like a normal girl too. It is a disgrace


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Reptilian said:


> I have no idea how she got a job. Doesn't the WWE have any standards anymore? How can people with an awful look like Bayley get hired? She looks like a fucking regular girl.



Because of her stellar wrestling skills? Her looking like a "regular girl" is also part of her appeal to kids. 

What a preposterous post. Stop playing world of warcraft, go look up Bayley ass pictures and relieve yourself.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



anirioc said:


> Do you see what im talking about?


That guy's posts reek of being either a troll or extreme WWE apologist.

Everyone doesn't have "Da Look", but you don't have to necessarily have "Da Look" if you have talent and a a shit-ton of charisma. She ain't winning any beauty contests any time soon, but she does have charisma, which can go a long way in getting over with wrestling fans.

I've only seen a little of her work in NXT and she's won me over, and I'm a 38 year old man. Plus, I have 3 daughters and would she would be IMMEDIATELY over big time with them.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I can't stand her face and her gimmick. Other than that , she will be fine


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

She is kinda ugly indeed, but the problem with her is that she doesn't carry herself, she could look a little bit hotter if she take care about it.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Lone Star said:


> lmfao, have you seen DAT ASS?


This too...LOL :kobe4


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I think she's hot, she's in my top 3. Diversity is a good thing. Something for everyone.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Here is a twitter dedicated to Bayley's ass:

https://twitter.com/bayleysass

You're all very welcome.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Lone Star said:


> lmfao, have you seen DAT ASS?


She's pretty cute... but like bruh said.... DAT AZZ!

:wall

Lana's DAT AZZ....

:wall :wall

Naomi's DAT AZZ...

...wait....

....hold up... wait bruh... wait....

(Nope, cannot post, it says too many characters!)


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I find it preposterous that people think Rosa Mendes is hotter than Bayley. Bayley's not the most attractive diva or woman by any means, but that doesn't mean she isn't at all. For the gimmick she is playing, her look is perfect for it.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Dr. Middy Prescribes More Christmas said:


> I find it preposterous that people think Rosa Mendes is hotter than Bayley. Bayley's not the most attractive diva or woman by any means, but that doesn't mean she isn't at all. For the gimmick she is playing, her look is perfect for it.


When was the last time you SAW Rosa...


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Lone Star said:


> Here is a twitter dedicated to Bayley's ass:
> 
> https://twitter.com/bayleysass
> 
> You're all very welcome.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Something wrong with you, if you can't see that BayLey is hot.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is cute, and the main reason I started watching NXT but hot... come on now











supa hot


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Reptilian said:


> I have no idea how she got a job. Doesn't the WWE have any standards anymore? How can people with an awful look like Bayley get hired? *She looks like a fucking regular girl*.


I think that's kinda the point.

Perhaps she was hired for her -gasp- wrestling ability?


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

She's very cute, I think.


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is very cute.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Actually, Bayley can look pretty stunning when she wants to.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley has nothing to worry about. Many users here find Bayley to be attractive.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley's cute as hell :bayley


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Her face is alittle off, but I'd do her. Plus, Latinas are GOAT, that's why I'm getting married to one. She's got a nice body underneath that attire, you can tell if you really look hard.

:hbk1


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

You are missing the point!! she is a great wrestler damn it!!


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

She's not stripper hot but she is cute as hell. Rosa is hideous.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

They're gonna have to put a mask on her, she's too ugly for mainstream TV.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

SHE IS *THICC*


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Awful lot of idiotic children on this site.

If all you see are looks then you have much deeper problems in life. Bayley is as talented and entertaining as they come and really that is all that matters.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Not only that she's not hot but she's fucking ugly. Her face looks like some auntie who already has 2-3 kids. why the fuck they give her a kindergarten girl gimmick anyway?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I don't care to see a woman I wouldn't fuck in a wrestling ring.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> I don't care to see a woman I wouldn't fuck in a wrestling ring.


Take it easy man!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

"She's perfect except her face." - let's get this meme starting.

Either way not interested in Divas unless they get the LU luchadoras treatment aka get some personality, they're basically a midget/cruiserweight level division with no character depth and bad promos. Having the look only matters in relevant Divisions aka US-Title and up. If you look like Adriana Lima but everyone changes the channel, are you still beautiful?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

She's got a girl next door kind of look, so I think she's cute, but I'm dreading the day she gets called up to Raw because she'll be either watered down or turned into a catty bitch.
At the end of the day I don't watch WWE to see hot chicks. I'm past that stage of prepubescent horniness and if I want that I'll go on got damn google. Being hot doesn't entertain me and I just want to be entertained. Bayley entertains me, so great.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



anirioc said:


> She is farly atractive but she is not hot or sexy enough and it doesnt matter really since this is about wrestling and she is one of the best but i keep reading about current divas not being sexy or just plain ugly.
> i would rather see Bayley kicking everyone´s ass than see a "bikini contest" between Eva Marie and Rosa Mendes (even though that would be hot as hell)


She is the most over diva in NXT or WWE, she will be fine.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

This thread is depressing.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

some don't like her face which is perfectly fine. imo baylee's face looks like a smashed pumpkin. bailey has fans, i get it, but she looks painfully regular, like a female michael cole.

inb4 lita's trucker jawline


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I don't think a divas needs to be absolutely hot to get over. Bayley might get over more because she has a likable personality and can get the fans to care about her because she's not your typical well groomed diva. Who knows, maybe she will be one of those feel good stories who exceeds everyone's expectations, and actually becomes a big female star. You know like Mick Foley was never the type of guy you could picture as a big main event star one day, but he exceeded everyone's expectations and had a great run during the attitude era. His segments drew some of the highest ratings during the attitude era.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Lone Star said:


> lmfao, have you seen DAT ASS?


RIGHTT!!!! Bayley is thick ass snowbunny.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley might be top 5 least attractive divas i'v ever seen.. Clearly people only like her for her in-ring ability, which is a good thing for Bayley, because she's not hot and her character sucks.. I've never heard anybody call Bayley attractive, they would be lying to themselves or their standards are incredibly low.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Crewz said:


> Bayley might be top 5 least attractive divas i'v ever seen.. Clearly people only like her for her in-ring ability.


based on the comments in this thread its not that clear to me.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

As much i love Sasha .

Bayley is face and future of divas.

Her gimmick is kid friendly 
Her in ring skills and ASS draw the men to love her
Her look and fact she doesn't dress like stripper gets her respect from Women young and old.
Her gimmick is cena Done the right way.
Her gimmick also = Charity

Bayley is going to moon no doubt.


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

She has a nice ass


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I really hate sexist people...


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

But in my opinion she's better than Nikki because she's natural.that's it


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

A lot of people here must be banging super models. 

I find her attractive. I'm not lying to myself and my standards aren't low either, FWIW. 

She's not the standard boring super model look. She has the girl next door look, that's part of the APPEAL. 

The biggest part of her appeal, looks aside? She's a great wrestler, she loves what she does and is good at it, she's a humble easy going person. She's relatable.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



American Christmas X said:


> They're gonna have to put a mask on her, she's too ugly for mainstream TV.


She started as a luchadora in FCW!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

She needs a luchador mask or a blue dot.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

She's got that girl-next-door appeal to her. Like a girl you could actually, realistically meet although of course you won't.

I'd also plough that bottom like a fresh field of wheat.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Crewz said:


> Bayley might be top 5 least attractive divas i'v ever seen.. Clearly people only like her for her in-ring ability, which is a good thing for Bayley, because she's not hot and her character sucks.. I've never heard anybody call Bayley attractive, they would be lying to themselves or their standards are incredibly low.


I'd rate her as more attractive then Sasha Banks, so nehnehnehneh.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Reptilian said:


> I have no idea how she got a job. Doesn't the WWE have any standards anymore? How can people with an awful look like Bayley get hired? She looks like a fucking regular girl.


Are you a troll or you do this on purpose? Literally all your posts make me cringe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

She has big tits and a nice ass. That's more than you can say for most of the divas today.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Shes not super hot but shes not ugly. People here saying shes ugly must only watch porn and are attracted to kim "plastic" kardashin tier models.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

"Bayley isn't hot/attractive/good looking"










lol ok


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



SashaXFox said:


> *Her in ring skills* and ASS *draw the men to love her*


Boy, do you know what men want!:lol



> Her look and fact she doesn't dress like stripper gets her respect from Women young and old.


How so? She's half-naked and shows cleavage like every other Diva. She also does the same bikini photoshoots like the rest of the women.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I don't know what you're talking about tbh, Bayley is a solid 9/10 for me.



Merry Marysemas said:


> Personally my primary reason for caring about Divas is their attractiveness, I mean Maryse and Nikki Bella are top three hottest women of all time. But I can definitely still appreciate a talented female wrestler. Back when they were more active I was huge fans of Cheerleader Melissa and MsChif. Nikki despite all the unwarranted hate she gets because she's a "model" and apparently you cant be taught wrestling you have to be born with it genuinely entertains me with her wrestling skills on the mic and in the ring. Im a fan of Sasha Banks and I dont find her attractive at all. Looks are number one but talent is talent.


I'm not surprised a Nikki/Maryse fan is admitting their primary reason to care about the divas is something as petty as their attractiveness, because you know, their attractiveness makes some people forget about how bloody awful both women are in the ring & with the mic.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



JBLoser said:


> "Bayley isn't hot/attractive/good looking"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm..not bad.

She still got that Mario Luigi nose & her chin could crack a walnut but she ain't as bad as I thought she was.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I think Bayley is hot and not ashamed to say it. But I am an ass man. Beyond that though she just has it, I have two young daughters trust me she will be a star.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Reptilian said:


> I have no idea how she got a job. Doesn't the WWE have any standards anymore? How can people with an awful look like Bayley get hired? She looks like a fucking regular girl.


*She got a job because, much like the girl in your avatar *who is well below average looking herself* is VERY good at what she does. Talent, believe it or not, matters sometimes. *


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I think she's attractive.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

*Bruh, Bayley is a solid 10 for me. I don't know where you get this "ugly" bullshit from.

Look up pics of her ass, and tell me she's still not hot. ut*


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I think she is beautiful. Most if not all Divas in the past were beautiful with a few exceptions. I am not going to sit here and call a Woman ugly. If you are pretty, well-rounded to the WWE style, then there should not be a problem. Chyna may not have been the prettiest in the world, but I doubt anyone could deny what she did in the Women's division.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

A few of the posts I've read in here are really depressing to read.

Things like "She's so ugly, I don't know how she has a job in WWE" and posts of that ilk are pretty disgusting, actually. 

No wonder wrestling fans aren't exactly considered the "upper tier" of society. Regardless of how you feel about her looks, posts like that are shameful, and give us, as a community, a bad name.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

I guess I'm just a old dirty bastard because I think shes hot as hell, shes that unique hot, that I really dig, and shes got the best body package ass. abs and jugs of any diva in the entire WWE.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is hot.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is the most kada girl on the roster for me. She's got an incredible body and a cute face. 

:ti at Rosa Mendes getting included in the hot category btw


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Guys it's legit how she has her hair when she is wrestling.

Bayley with her hair down is a qt3.14.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is above average looking, and has a great persona. IMO she is far far better looking than Rosa, Eva Marie, and Summer Rae, all of whom look like trannies.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is one of the best looking women in the WWE. She's not plastic like Eva. She's very pretty. To me the most attractive Divas currently. With Paige she has an authentic look, which is sexy. 

Paige
Bayley
Nikki


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

I find women more attractive if they're good at what they're paid for. The women in WWE are paid to sports entertain me. If I want to see strippers with as much wrestling ability as a toothpick, I'll go to Spearmint Rhino.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is cute.

Personally at NXT, I didn't even see Banks, Lynch, Bayley nor Charlotte as a piece of ass, or saw them in any sexual type way.

It is a thing called respecting women and a very hard subject for some people to understand.

I compare a women to a man, and people's heads literally explode with confusion (non joking confusion, it is straight up fucking bizarre and taboo).


HOWEVER. I love the hot women, which is why I think they should have a "Divas Division" for incoming girls aka (whores/models) like Bellas, Eva Marie, Lana and Rosa. They don't fucking wrestle and learned after getting a main roster contract, they just be the 'pretty girls' who valet, bikini contest and manage wrestlers. Hell give them a Divas belt and watch the cat fights.

While "Women" and their Women's Belt, will be for the actual women who went through years of training, or toured the world like Lynch Bayley and Banks, who scratch and fight "the manly way", to get to the top.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Steve Black Man said:


> Actually, Bayley can look pretty stunning when she wants to.


Exactly. You put fucking Trish Stratus or Maryse in a pigtail and a headband and everyone will see them as "cute". Now that pic you posted, Bayley looks sexy.

People on these boards take for granted Bayley's ring look and judge her based just on that. Poor Bayley, I don't get where people call her "ugly". She's beautiful, and there's a magnetism to her, you can tell she's "real". I would take a Bayley over a Nikki or a Melina any day of the year as a girlfriend.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Well she does look a bit like Goofy, but she's adorable, and with that comes a charm that makes her more attractive, imo.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

She pulls her weight in looks. And people complaining about the regular girl look, cause your all surrounded by Kate uptons and Scarlett Johanssons. Get a grip lol. Regular girls can be attractive to


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

JBLoser said:


> "Bayley isn't hot/attractive/good looking"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very flattering picture. She looks quite nice in yellow and black, and with her hair down, quite nice indeed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is one of the hottest Divas! :bayley

She has a perfect booty! :banderas


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley got it goin on yo......

She got ass for DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Well I don't find her attractive or even remotely hot to be honest but it doesn't matter, she is a good wrestler who knows very well how to play her gimmick. That's all that matters especially in today's WWE where there is no more bikini contest and mud fights.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Her character fucking sucks lets be real here. Her character is the usual "its my dream" vanilla babyface. It is the sami zayn character. The daniel bryan character. It is boring as fuck. it has no edge at all. it only appeals to smarks.

She is terrible all round. She comes down to "personal" matches grinning and dancing. You people are fucking crazy to like her. Would Hogan have a personal rivalry and come down to the ring dancing? No, he is pointing at his opponent and shit. I just think you people dont realise that wrestling actually can be good. You just need to cut out all the no-selling BS done by people like Bayley. A huge part of being a good wrestler is wrestling in character and to storylines. She is totally incapable of doing this. As a result I think she is probably the worst worker in the entire company.

Like fucking sell your storylines. How does she "love" wrestling so much and yet be so terrible still? I dont get it. Someone explain to me how coming down to the ring dancing and grinning when you are about to have a serious match with someone who it has become personal with = good worker. Explain it.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



> You people are fucking crazy to like her.



Not sure if he's the coolest dude, but he's definitely one of the most hilarious dudes on this forum. Possibly unintentional, but hilarious nonetheless.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



KC Armstrong said:


> Not sure if he's the coolest dude, but he's definitely one of the most hilarious dudes on this forum. Possibly unintentional, but hilarious nonetheless.


Explain why coming dancing down to the ring and grinning in a personal feud is being a good pro wrestler? I just want answers


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



CoolestDude said:


> Explain why coming dancing down to the ring and grinning in a personal feud is being a good pro wrestler? I just want answers



I wasn't even arguing that point. I was merely amused by the fact that you're telling people who they should or should not like and why.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

She's no Nikki B.








Still cute enough though.


----------



## Armani (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Have you people even seen the ugliness of the AE era women roster back then lol.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley is not exactly ugly. She is similar to Molly Holly. Not a bombshell but cute.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

I'm a chick, but I'll throw my 10 cents in.

I think Bayley is extremely cute! She's not classically beautiful, but there's something very pretty about her. I think she has a great body, I'd love if my body looked like hers.

Her personality is her main draw though, apart from her awesome wrestling skills. She seems like somebody I could be friends with in real life.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley isn't bad looking by any means. 

Her jaw is an odd shape if i'm being picky but oh well, that's not something i'm particularly concerned with. I care that she's a great wrestler and a great character.


----------



## Opinionated (Dec 16, 2015)

im not sure she needs to be but Bayley has ass and a lot going on up front. If they wanted too they could sex her up quite easily.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



Louaja89 said:


> Well I don't find her attractive or even remotely hot to be honest but it doesn't matter, she is a good wrestler who knows very well how to play her gimmick. That's all that matters especially in today's WWE where there is no more bikini contest and mud fights.


This guy gets it.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



CoolestDude said:


> Her character fucking sucks lets be real here. Her character is the usual "its my dream" vanilla babyface. It is the sami zayn character. The daniel bryan character. It is boring as fuck. it has no edge at all. it only appeals to smarks.
> .


So are you admitting Zayn and Bryan characters also "fucking sucks" since they are the same?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Yeah, Bayley is gonna suffer big time on the main roster. :mj2

I know she'd put her heart into everything, but people are gonna treat the poor girl like garbage and I'd hate to see her have her heart broken like that.


----------



## ewantu2 (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Merry Marysemas said:


> Personally my primary reason for caring about Divas is their attractiveness, I mean Maryse and Nikki Bella are top three hottest women of all time. But I can definitely still appreciate a talented female wrestler. Back when they were more active I was huge fans of Cheerleader Melissa and MsChif. Nikki despite all the unwarranted hate she gets because she's a "model" and apparently you cant be taught wrestling you have to be born with it genuinely entertains me with her wrestling skills on the mic and in the ring. Im a fan of Sasha Banks and I dont find her attractive at all. Looks are number one but talent is talent.


NIKKI are you joking me! She is not hot at all. I can think of 15 other divas who are way better.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, Bayley is gonna suffer big time on the main roster. :mj2
> 
> I know she'd put her heart into everything, but people are gonna treat the poor girl like garbage and I'd hate to see her have her heart broken like that.


Lets hope my friend this time youre wrong.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

I'm gonna catch hell for this, but oh well...

Personally, I'd rank Bayley over Sahsa and Nikki both. Sasha isn't bad by any means, just not my type. Nikki, on the other hand? I'm sorry, I prefer my women to not come off a menu. Nikki looks like a blowup doll given life.

Bayley looks like the hot girl next door that you fall head over heels for.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Bayley will be fine. People call her the female Cena but I look at her more as the female Bryan. She plays the underdog role well and it seems genuine and very believable. You can easily get behind it. Plus she is great in the ring.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



ewantu2 said:


> NIKKI are you joking me! She is not hot at all. I can think of 15 other divas who are way better.


So your opinion is fact right?

And this is ugly? Not at all attractive?








Really?

REALLY?

Eugh. Damn indy marks.



Spaz350 said:


> I'm gonna catch hell for this, but oh well...
> 
> Personally, I'd rank Bayley over Sahsa and Nikki both. Sasha isn't bad by any means, just not my type. Nikki, on the other hand? I'm sorry, I prefer my women to not come off a menu. Nikki looks like a blowup doll given life.
> 
> Bayley looks like the hot girl next door that you fall head over heels for.


Im honestly interested in how just getting a boob job means Nikki is 100% plastic? This seems to be a common opinion that a tit job means she's all fake and nothing is natural. Especially from pro wrestling fans...where everything actually is fake...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> She looks like she has Down Syndrome. Ugly divas have no place in a wrestling ring.


There's this thing called the Internet. You can go on it and see all kinds of hot chicks, and I mean really hot, doing all kinds of nasty stuff, some of which you might not have ever imagined. You should check it out. As a wrestling fan, that's not what I tune in to wrestling for. 

This is really one of the stupidest fucking comments I've seen in a long time. Yeah, the look is part of the show; but I'd much rather see somebody with marginal looks who can work than models who know a few moves but can't work a match for shit and look like they'd break in half if you look at them wrong. Some of you people really need to get out of your mothers' basements a little.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

I wouldn't kick her out of bed if she farted


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



ewantu2 said:


> NIKKI are you joking me! She is not hot at all. I can think of 15 other divas who are way better.


hey kid you can say many things but saying Nikki is not hot is a joke.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

What´s really scary is we are talking about Bayley imagine this same thread but about Nia Jax! 
Jesus fucking christ!!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Do people really come to WWE to judge peoples looks... fuck this TMZ generation of kids! Its fucking wrestling not a beauty pageant. Bayley is fine, whether she looks good or not isn't important to her wrestling ability...


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



ellthom said:


> Do people really come to WWE to judge peoples looks... fuck this TMZ generation of kids! Its fucking wrestling not a beauty pageant. Bayley is fine, whether she looks good or not isn't important to her wrestling ability...


At last someone with brains!


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

ive read many comments like that just in one day.
what is wrong with you people? first of all i dont believe any if that shit and if i did i wouldnt tell you ´cos it doesnt matter you now why? ´cos this is a WRESTLING SHOW.
all this hate needs to stop now and you need to support the divas division!
first time in years that we have this talent but fans seem to prefer super models instead of true wrestlers.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Couldn't agree more. The talent in the division is the best its been for a long, long time, and there's more to come. I'm a critic of Charlotte at times but i couldn't care less about how she looks to be honest. 

It's what they can do as performers that counts, and most of them are great.

You can also pair these with the 'Becky has shit hair and a terrible accent' and 'Sasha looks like a goldfish'


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Because we need Becky Lynch.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's because most people watch the divas for their slutty looks, those who doesn't look slutty enough = ugly.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Monterossa said:


> Because we need Becky Lynch.


Many people find Becky ugly and annoying so that wouldnt work either.


----------



## Pragmatist (Apr 13, 2014)

*shrug*

Wrestling has been a superficial business since it hit tv in the 1950's.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

It's cos these girls ain't the typical blonde hair, big boobs girls and geeks on here don't wanna look at their own flaws so they will jump at the chance to point out somebody else's. They do it with the men too.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

These morons clearly forgot or weren't watching the days of Maria, Candice Michelle, Ashley Massaro, Kelly Kelly, etc.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Pragmatist said:


> *shrug*
> 
> Wrestling has been a superficial business since it hit tv in the 1950's.


not like this, dont remember people complaining about Chyna, Jacqueline or Molly holly´s look this much.


----------



## Pragmatist (Apr 13, 2014)

anirioc said:


> not like this, dont remember people complaining about Chyna, Jacqueline or Molly holly´s look this much.


The internet was just smaller then. There were plenty of complaints at that time too.

http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/i...-uglyest-wwf-women-ever-is-jackalyne.8850245/

I don't have time right now to find more examples but there were PLENTY back then.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Look matter on TV, plain & simple.

The sheet of paper just looks horrible, which only get aggrevated by half the board forcing you to look at that disgusting milk body every time you click a thread.

And for some reason the thing needs to stick it's gross tongue every it sees a camera lens... chills


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Because these teenagers watch far too much porn. They idealize women into a very specific look. The fact that they would cream themselves if Bayley so much as tapped them on the shoulder is irrelevant.


----------



## ArnDaddy (Jan 30, 2012)

Nonsense arguments, Not least because on this weeks the NXT women have a makeup class and all turn up for it without makeup applied - The rest of the women are barely recognisable (Alexa and Billie for example, fair enough they look amazing on tv but they don't look ANYTHING like they do here without the slap-on).

Besides, Bayley doesn't need to get all dolled up, she appeals to both the young girls and also to men who are wrestling fans (I was at Takeover London and I saw grown men hugging and high-fiving after she won). If I had a daughter I would much rather she had the wholesome Bayley as a role model instead of the bitchy or whorish personas we seem to always get on WWE television.

I'm sure most people would agree that a variety of women, with differing backgrounds, styles and looks is far more appealing than just a bunch of cookie-cutter, model looking women.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



anirioc said:


> So are you admitting Zayn and Bryan characters also "fucking sucks" since they are the same?


Admitting it? yes Zayn and bryan also suck. their characters suck. Their whole ability sucks


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

WWE is in the entertainment industry and looks absolutely matter in this branche. People can't just say nice things all the time about your favourites.

And seeing how one of the guys with the best looks of all time (The Rock) made it to the very top with his talent I don't see what's your point either. Divas generally have the charisma of a frying pan so of course they're going to be judged very harshly on looks, they lack the aura to be interesting otherwise. It's not like they're going to cut any mind-blowing promos like the LU luchadoras anytime soon so what left is the look and ring skills. Since a lot of people don't care for matches if the personality sucks they're based on their looks more frequently.

Mic skills, charisma and looks beat an indy geek workhorse who has none of the three every time. All the successful indy wrestlers in the WWE have at least 1-2 of those other factors hence why they're still succesful (Ambrose, Rollins, CM Punk, Bryan).

No single Diva has a good personality or outstanding charisma so look is disproportionally important for WWE Divas. If you look like shit and have a boring personality wrestling *** matches won't save you. On the other hand I think it's a shame that those same neckbeards give Divas a pass for just looking good and beeing a good wrestler. Until charisma and mic skills get to the mens level Divas will always be bottom-feeders. The wow-effect is completely lacking in the Division. There's not a single Diva like Sexy Star where I'm completely engaged in her feuds or can't wait to see another Black Lotus promo, instead I almost always fast forward and whenever I don't I'm disappointed.

But why create a thread about Divas having shitty storylines and personalities when you can cry about not every male finding your fap material hot. WWE Divas fans are the worst. If I want some good female wrestling I'll just watch japanese womens wrestling or luchadoras, even the good WWE Divas are a complete joke compared to them.


----------



## CoolestDude (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



ellthom said:


> Do people really come to WWE to judge peoples looks... fuck this TMZ generation of kids! Its fucking wrestling not a beauty pageant. Bayley is fine, whether she looks good or not isn't important to her wrestling ability...


Shame her wrestling ability is trash though isnt it. She has a personal feud and comes down to the ring dancing and grinning.

Terrible wrestler.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

well just like certain fruits simply are not meant to roll down a hill, certain less attractive people simply are not meant to be ogled with funny eyes


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I enjoy wrestling skills before looks.

I hate Charlotte's physique but she put up some decent matches on NXT

I don't find Bayley as attractive as most of the other divas but I enjoy her gimmick and matches. 

I find Eva Marie very hot, especially when she doesn't have all that make-up (Maxim Shoot), but she sucks as a wrestler and that's why I dislike her.

I honestly don't see what is wrong about discussing divas' looks, most of us are male fans after all, but I agree that hating someone only because of their looks is bad. People just need to tell the difference.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

You guys need to realize that people don't have the same tastes for women and looks.

And as I just said on another thread :



Jerichoholic62 said:


> I enjoy wrestling skills before looks.
> 
> I hate Charlotte's physique but she put up some decent matches on NXT
> 
> ...


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Loudness said:


> No single Diva has a good personality or outstanding charisma so look is disproportionally important for WWE Divas. .


Not a single diva?
not Sasha, Paige? Becky? Bayley? Charlotte? are you sure?


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

anirioc said:


> ive read many comments like that just in one day.
> what is wrong with you people? first of all i dont believe any if that shit and if i did i wouldnt tell you ´cos it doesnt matter you now why? ´cos this is a WRESTLING SHOW.
> all this hate needs to stop now and you need to support the divas division!
> first time in years that we have this talent but fans seem to prefer super models instead of true wrestlers.


A-fucking-men.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I actually think she's pretty so there's that...


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

Doesn't really matter. People who concern themselves over a wrestlers looks rather than their ability to perform have opinions that I give zero fucks about. At least Vince has an excuse because he's the owner of the company. But for Joe Schmoe sitting his ass at home.......:gtfo


----------



## Old Country Way (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*

Well, I happen to think Bayley is super cute. And also:



Lone Star said:


> lmfao, have you seen DAT ASS?


THIS. THIS. THIS.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Such behavior is not directed to just women. I see it often as a haters last resort. 

Exemplary train of thought: Kevin Owens... I want to bash this fucker hard. 

Ring work? Fuck, he's great in the ring. What about mic skills... Damn, he can talk. I know! He's FAT!

Just ignore them. :draper2


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Let me put it this way: Would you rather fuck Charlotte or Bayley?


P.S. Alexa and Carmella will be fucking S-T-A-R-S when they come on the main roster cuz they are both hot and they can wrestle


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

When you condition your fans to only care about the Diva's look for, I dunno, 20 years or so, don't be surprised when your fans only care about their look.


----------



## TheTwelfthSon (Nov 10, 2015)

The women in WWE have always been built up (by the company themselves, not just the fans) as looks being the only thing that mattered until very recently. So it is impossible to blame anybody who has carried on with that mentality, even if it's unfair to certain performers.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Yeah, main roster looks are terrible. Only the Bellas, Lana and maybe Summer Rae have a proper look. Fortunately NXT has plenty of good looking girls ready to debut. I think there are only two ugly girls (Bayley and Nia Jax)


----------



## RealLegend Killer (Sep 25, 2014)

Hotness=Success in WWE


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

RealLegend Killer said:


> Hotness=Success in WWE


if thats the case then WWE just need to hire super models and to the hell with ring skills.. but then the fans will go "this girls cant wrestle, Eva Marie sucks!! we need Sasha" etc etc etc


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

anirioc said:


> Not a single diva?
> not Sasha, Paige? Becky? Bayley? Charlotte? are you sure?


Not even close, they're all horrible lmao. This is exactly what I mean, people giving Divas a pass because of their looks and call it "talent". They would get burned alive if they stood next to The Rock or Austin. I don't need to get even remotely that far, CM Punk would make them all sound like average girls trying public speaking on TV for the first time in their life.

This is an example of a wrestler with personality:






Look that fits the character to a T and isn't just about beeing sexy but accentuates the personality. Good delivery and mastery of showmanship, a unique background that easily sticks, interesting as hell style and especially giving relateable explanations behind her motives. This is a prime-example of a female cutting a larger than life promo. None of the Divas are even close to that. 

Like I said, I'm not comparing Divas to other Divas. I'm comparing them to male wrestlers and entertaining luchadoras as seen in LU or even TNA prime Knockouts from 6-7 years ago. The term "Diva Division" is just a copout made by the WWE so they can hire untalented girls and not waste any create effort on them so they won't get compared to other division. But as you can see with the promo I showed you, I can find LU girls that can compete with the best of men so why would I have to settle for some poverty girls like Paige or Sasha Banks? They still overly rely on basic female stereotypes instead of substance and I can't enjoy that.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Paige isnt to pale thats the way she is and she stands out from the rest


----------



## Walking Deadman (May 12, 2014)

I prefer Paige's pale to the orange tans I see some women with.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I enjoy Asuka, Bayley, Alexa Bliss & Carmella on NXT for different reasons...

I will only say this

Ivelisse from LU, motherfuckers


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Also...

If attractiveness was the be all and end all of success in the WWE, Eva Marie would probably be a sure fire hall of famer, unfortunately, she sucks at pretty much everything else and has never had any success for good reason.

The likes of Paige, Sasha, Becky in my opinion are great because they're all good looking to different degrees and much more importantly, they're all talented at what they do. That's the main thing IMO.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

We seriously need a thread to discuss which male wrestlers are the most fuckable. Seems only fair.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, we need to complain about things that are worth complaining, like the shitty booking for the main roster divas.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

I find her odd looking and not attractive. She's a good wrestler but I don't care for her

Give me becky lynch for the next 10 years


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Loudness said:


> This is an example of a wrestler with personality:


Black Lotus.









I loved her after 1st vignette.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

At the end of the day it's an entertainment business, so looks do matter to an extent. 

However, certain people on this board actually seem offended by the way that certain people in WWE look. To the point where they feel the need to direct childish insults in the direction of whomever their target may be. It's really quite disgusting.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

The people who complain that they're too ugly or "too this" are usually the ones who get butthurt when people are criticizing the talentless models that don't give a damn about wrestling.They can't stand that people actually like wrestlers who you know...like the damn business instead of using it as some sort of stepping stone


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am more interested in a woman's ability,but Bayley is sexy as fuck. Sure, she's no model, but she seems actually approachable and :datass.


----------



## gomez889 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> That guy's posts reek of being either a troll or extreme WWE apologist.
> 
> Everyone doesn't have "Da Look", but you don't have to necessarily have "Da Look" if you have talent and a a shit-ton of charisma. She ain't winning any beauty contests any time soon, but she does have charisma, which can go a long way in getting over with wrestling fans.
> 
> I've only seen a little of her work in NXT and she's won me over, and I'm a 38 year old man. Plus, I have 3 daughters and would she would be IMMEDIATELY over big time with them.


 This aint americas next top model, this is pro wrestling. Do you think anyone cared about what sasha and bayley looked like in that brooklyn takeover match. That was one of the best wrestling matches i have ever seen, and what does looks have to do with it. its about telling a story and having a great match. If i want to be concerned about looks i can watch other types of programming.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



Steve Black Man said:


> We seriously need a thread to discuss which male wrestlers are the most fuckable. Seems only fair.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1549561-poll-what-makes-roman-reigns-so-sexy-you.html

We tried mate, we tried. :mj2


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

Sasha looks like a greyhound dog.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rule number one of being a successful female wrestler: don't be ugly. It's the truth no matter how badly people dislike it. Applies to almost everything in the entertainment industry, not just wrestling.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Plenty of divas are unattractive but got talent. Just because I wouldn't bone Charlotte doesn't mean I'm not a fan of her ringwork.


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Love how everyone is calling these women ugly.. How old are we? Where are pictures of your wife/ girlfriend, so we can criticize! Bayley is not ugly. I am not a fan of Charlotte because when she screams during a submission it sounds like a really bad porn.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Flaws will be pointed out and/or exaggerated on someone who is disliked. That's just human nature.



Merry BeXmas said:


> Also...
> 
> If attractiveness was the be all and end all of success in the WWE, Eva Marie would probably be a sure fire hall of famer, unfortunately, she sucks at pretty much everything else and *has never had any success for good reason*


 Total Divas put Eva Marie on the map. You couldn't have picked a worse example if you tried.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

Godway said:


> Rule number one of being a successful female wrestler: don't be ugly. It's the truth no matter how badly people dislike it. Applies to almost everything in the entertainment industry, not just wrestling.


Then Eva Marie is one of the most successful divas ever!!!!


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

I'll start respecting WWE women's wrestling when the WWE starts respecting it again.

They haven't since the 1980s. I didn't care how the Jumping Bomb Angels, Velvet MacIntyre, the Glamor Girls, Sensational Sherri looked. None of them looked remotely like models. It didn't matter. They put on a hell of an entertaining match at Survivor Series 87. 

Since then we had the division sluttified in the attitude era, and then inexplicably kept that way but made PG afterwards. Now they have a pink butterfly for a belt and act like highschool drama queens. I am supposed to respect this?


----------



## gomez889 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



CoolestDude said:


> Her character fucking sucks lets be real here. Her character is the usual "its my dream" vanilla babyface. It is the sami zayn character. The daniel bryan character. It is boring as fuck. it has no edge at all. it only appeals to smarks.
> 
> She is terrible all round. She comes down to "personal" matches grinning and dancing. You people are fucking crazy to like her. Would Hogan have a personal rivalry and come down to the ring dancing? No, he is pointing at his opponent and shit. I just think you people dont realise that wrestling actually can be good. You just need to cut out all the no-selling BS done by people like Bayley. A huge part of being a good wrestler is wrestling in character and to storylines. She is totally incapable of doing this. As a result I think she is probably the worst worker in the entire company.
> 
> Like fucking sell your storylines. How does she "love" wrestling so much and yet be so terrible still? I dont get it. Someone explain to me how coming down to the ring dancing and grinning when you are about to have a serious match with someone who it has become personal with = good worker. Explain it.


 Her character is fine, her role is the goody babyface, and she plays it well, and has a lot of fans in NXT, you may not like her but others do. Not every character is the Hulk Hogan type you are refering to, and we need variety. You compare her to Daniel bryan, well he did pretty good in WWE, main eventing a wrestlemania, and he had lots of fans. The takover match with Sasha and her was an amazing match and most wrestling experts, commentators etc had nothing but high praise for it. Will Bayley transform over to the main roster, that would be a concern considering how WWE there treats the women.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD THANK YOU!

Every single person judging them divas by their looks, should 
1- go look in the mirror themselves
2- freaking REALIZE IT'S WRESTLING

People were bitching FOR A DECADE how WWE hires models, now they hire decent looking wrestlers with a unique look and great wrestling skills and PEOPLE STILL BITCH.
WWE, FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER, Actually have some of the top 15-20 female wrestlers in the world, Becky, Asuka, Sasha, Nattie, Jessie Mckay, Emma...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The funny thing is, so many people on here say these things, yet I guarantee if any of those girls were just walking down the street, those posters would drool over them. It's not that I think they're all that attractive, but they certainly aren't as ugly as a lot of people on here make them out to be. I have to assume people on here just do it to sound cool or whatever.... Some of the people calling the current diva's ugly should stop posting in the PYP thread, lest they make themselves look foolish.


Edit: With all of that said, I'm not a fan of women's wrestling and fast forward their matches, so I'd as soon prefer they hire Sunny and Sable types to serve as valets.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Bayley is fucking adorable!!! Shes like a basket of kittens that so happens
to be able to kick your ass!!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Look matter on TV, plain & simple.
> 
> The sheet of paper just looks horrible, which only get aggrevated by half the board forcing you to look at that disgusting milk body every time you click a thread.
> 
> And for some reason the thing needs to stick it's gross tongue every it sees a camera lens... chills


And yet she's the best looking diva in years and way better then those chick's you mark for. Like I have said many times enjoy naomi, looks matter is 100 percent correct, I'm sure more people find naomi attractive than Paige lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What do you mean, you people? :fuckedup


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fassbendover said:


> Flaws will be pointed out and/or exaggerated on someone who is disliked. That's just human nature.
> 
> 
> 
> Total Divas put Eva Marie on the map. You couldn't have picked a worse example if you tried.


The show that is pretty much the bane of the women's division in the WWE? Well, that doesn't surprise me.

I'm talking in the actual wrestling business,you know, the stuff that actually matters when it comes to what people are seeing on their TVs when they tune in to watch a wrestling show.

Eva has had success when it comes to reality tv, modelling and whatnot, which is understandable, she looks great and she's suited to that. But she hasn't and probably will never achieve anything major when it comes to actually performing for a wrestling audience.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> The funny thing is, so many people on here say these things, yet I guarantee if any of those girls were just walking down the street, those posters would drool over them.


I have to disagree with that. There have been a few exceptions for me (AJ, Stacey keibler, Gail Kim) but most of these girls are not that good looking to me, failed as models, and get made up to look much better on TV than they do in real life.

As far as the on screen product goes, Lucha Underground's women; Melissa Santos (I melt when she says "they call him caaage")), Ivalisse (bad ass), Sexy Starr (warrior), and Katrina (everybody's s&m fantasy), are far more attractive to me, mostly because they are given personas other than higschool drama queen.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

anirioc said:


> Then Eva Marie is one of the most successful divas ever!!!!


Case in point. She incites some of the loudest crowds in wrestling. None of the women on RAW are doing that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Comments like that are the reason the WWE went for supermodels for so long. They felt like the girls they put in the ring had to have a magazine model look to them and that led to so many of the girls looking the same, being interchangeable, and having to be trained on the fly. 

These NXT gals (Charlotte, Paige, and Bayley) are trained and very good at what they do. 

Now, does Charlotte kind of take after her dad in the looks department? Sadly yes, but her character isn't about being beautiful or stunning. it is about being the best athlete in her division. Is she athletically gifted enough to fit the part? Yeah? Then what's the problem? 

Now Bayley. Is she a bit plain looking? Yeah (well, if I can be creepy for a sec, her back end is very nice), but again, what's her character? She is an underdog fan that lived her dream. If anything, her not being drop dead hot actually enhances her character because that would have been another hurdle for her to have to overcome to achieve success. 

And Paige...yeah she is smoking hot because she doesn't look like a typical supermodel. Her personality and everything just sets her apart instantly and that makes her attractive to me, lol.

So if you want to go back to just hriing supermodels that can barely cut it and have no personality or character or uniqueness beyond just being super hot, then by all means, continue making fun of Charlotte, Bayley, and Paige for their looks.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bayley is too ugly and Charles is a ****** though :mj


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> And yet she's the best looking diva in years


:lmao:lmao 


I'm not even gonna bother, I might accidently read that post again and make tea come out of my nose all over again:lol Not worth it


----------



## randyorko (Dec 31, 2004)

I personally find all the girls hot on a level it's just some are closer to a 10 than others. I will now rate all the WWE/NXT divas solely by looks from 1-10. Although if they put on a good match I could give two shits what they look like. Awesome Kong isn't attractive, but she has great matches that get me invested so I don't care. With that said here are my ratings.

Alexa Bliss: 10
Alicia Fox: 8
Asuka: 5
Bayley: 7
Becky Lynch: 10
Billie Kay: 6
Brie Bella: 8
Carmella: 7 
Cameron: 4
Charlotte: 5
Dana Brooke: 6 
Dasha Fuentes:6 
Eden: 9
Emma: 10
Eva Marie: 10
JoJo: 8
Lana:7
Lilian Garcia: 4 
Naomi: 5
Natalya: 6
Nia Jax: 3 
Nikki Bella: 10 
Paige: 10
Peyton Royce: 8 
Renee Young: 10
Rosa Mendes: 6
Sasha Banks: 8
Summer Rae: 6
Tamina: 3


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Paige has a very sexy different look that guys just gravitate toward, well except Braylyt (lol) Bayley has a different look that isn't inteneded to appeal to men but to the kids and is doing very well. Her being hot or sexy would kill her character tbh. As for Charlotte, shes not good looking at all but that's not why most people don't like her. Sasha is known for her amazing matches in NXT and people are drawn to that so her not being the best looking isn't needed and Becky is a very pretty girl with a nice moveset.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> I'm not even gonna bother, I might accidently read that post again and make tea come out of my nose all over again:lol Not worth it


Should I pull up all of the polls where Paige consistenly comes in first in looks and Naomi comes second to last only to Tamina?????? Or is your opinion of the masses and everyone else blind?


----------



## Liberphie (Jul 5, 2015)

Because misogyny  

It comes down to women being more scrutinised on their looks than ability then the same people are asking questions why the womens division isn't taken more seriously .... wrestling fans are terrible for it it's frustrating


----------



## The.Great.One (May 5, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with any of them really.. people want Becky/Sasha, but once they're at the top, people will probably instantly begin to complain about them too


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

I'm not really attracted to her but she's an awesome wrestler and that's what matters to me if I wanna drool over a girl I'll go on the Internet or fuck my wife


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Should I pull up all of the polls where Paige consistenly comes in first in looks and Naomi comes second to last only to Tamina?????? Or is your opinion of the masses and everyone else blind?


Fuck.. you made me go back and read it again:lol:lol couldn't help myself


yummy dead skin such attractive 10/10 bloodflow


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

I would plow all of these women like a georgia cotton field so i dont know why you people have these insane standards i'll gladly take them.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:woo:bow:bow


The.Great.One said:


> There's nothing wrong with any of them really.. people want Becky/Sasha, but once they're at the top, people will probably instantly begin to complain about them too


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Fuck.. you made me go back and read it again:lol:lol couldn't help myself
> 
> 
> yummy dead skin such attractive 10/10 bloodflow


Nice making fun of someones skin color in 2015 because more people find her attractive than who you mark for. Ironically, if Naomi were to get a push you would be trashing her right now as well. Give every diva a chance give every diva a title.


----------



## Five 0 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Ehh, imo talent always should come first before looks, but even though Bayley isn't just another model on the roster, at least she isn't as plastic as say the Bellas or Eva Marie, I believe she has her own unique charm to her, she has cute eyes and nice skin imo, although her face lacks good cheek bone structure, and I have to agree with the fellow who said her gimmick is Cena's done right, she's a character you can't help but root for, the character that might not always win every battle, but will never back down no matter what, but the difference here is that she is booked like a real underdog, rather than some roided up douchebag who likes to pretend that he is so all the kids can buy his merch.

The best that Bayley can do for her own career is continue to evolve her character and improve her overall skills, perhaps give her a character that calls out other divas for being too plastic and using too much make up and plastic surgery to cover up their own insecurities.

Just a thought...*shrugs*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Yeah, Bayley is gonna suffer big time on the main roster. :mj2
> 
> I know she'd put her heart into everything, but people are gonna treat the poor girl like garbage and I'd hate to see her have her heart broken like that.


My concern is them not using her to her full potential rather than anything based on her look. 

I wish she could make that main roster money, but stay on NXT


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

yeah because I'm sure most guys on this forum fuck bitches hotter then those 3 all day everyday am I right or what?


Some of you people are a riot I tell u


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

People get really angry when a women they don't find attractive has the audacity to be on TV.

I know I do. It makes me so mad. Get off my TV ugly bitches. TV is for pretty people.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

Lacks good cheek bone structure. :ti

Could you guys possibly dissect looks even more than you already do? Jesus.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder. Just to show that, here are my scores to contrast yours, with yours first and mine second:

Alexa Bliss: 10 - 5
Alicia Fox: 8 - 4
Asuka: 5 - 8
Bayley: 7 -7
Becky Lynch: 10 - 6
Billie Kay: 6 - 6
Brie Bella: 8 - 9
Carmella: 7 - 7
Cameron: 4 - 9
Charlotte: 5 - 3
Dana Brooke: 6 - 4
Dasha Fuentes:6 - 5
Eden: 9 - 6
Emma: 10 - 6
Eva Marie: 10 - 4
JoJo: 8 - 8
Lana:7 - 8
Lilian Garcia: 4 - 3
Naomi: 5 - 6
Natalya: 6 - 5
Nia Jax: 3 - 3
Nikki Bella: 10 - 7
Paige: 10 - 7
Peyton Royce: 8 - 6
Renee Young: 10 - 5
Rosa Mendes: 6 - 3
Sasha Banks: 8 - 6
Summer Rae: 6 - 3
Tamina: 3 - 4

AJ Lee - 9
Kaitlyn - 7
Gail Kim - 8
Stacey Keibler - 10
Lita (then) - 9
Lita (today) - 7
Trish (then) - 8
Trish (today) - 6

This is all we really have left to do with these female wrestlers. They are presented for us to rate like some sort of beauty pageant or dog and pony show. If only they could go back to real wrestling like survivor series 87...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Merry BeXmas said:


> The show that is pretty much the bane of the women's division in the WWE? Well, that doesn't surprise me.


Wasn't aware more media exposure + millions in revenue was considered "the bane of the women's division".



> I'm talking in the actual wrestling business,you know, the stuff that actually matters when it comes to what people are seeing on their TVs when they tune in to watch a wrestling show.


The show about the lives of seven or eight women who work in wrestling isn't apart of "the actual wrestling business"? 

If you're talking RAW/Smackdown/NXT, then just say so. It's still arguable bc WWE wouldn't be pushing her as hard as they are if they weren't getting some return on their investment. She's a heel and gets heat, the most out of most people on the roster in fact. Regardless of whether you think she's a shit wrestler or not, how is she not successful? 



> Eva has had success when it comes to reality tv, modelling and whatnot, which is understandable, she looks great and she's suited to that. But she hasn't and probably will never achieve anything major when it comes to actually performing for a wrestling audience.


People said the same thing about The Bellas, among others, years ago. Look where they are now. You can't assume that what you see presented today will apply in the future. It almost always never does.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Nice making fun of someones skin color in 2015


White isn't a colour:lol. Tongue-beast literally has no skin colour. It's just lifeless packaging.


Ever seen how they make sausage? How they sqeeuze those blobs of meat into pig intestines?

Yeah, like that.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/women...rrent-wwe-females-do-you-find-attractive.html
A poll done last year on looks. Paige #1 , Lana #2 and AJ 3. There was a recent one where Paige came in #1 again and Lana was still at #2 in WOW forum with over 2000 voters but I cant find it. If someone finds it please post. No coincidence that Paige is getting her big push now, Aj got it at her time and they tried with Lana. Looks matter big time but you need to have some ability as well as evidence by Lanas failed push.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

-***** Italiano- said:


> People get really angry when a women they don't find attractive has the audacity to be on TV.
> 
> I know I do. It makes me so mad. Get off my TV ugly bitches. TV is for pretty people.


Thats funny since Alexis Sanchez is the ugliest soccer player ever.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> White isn't a colour:lol. Tongue-beast literally has no skin colour. It's just lifeless packaging.
> 
> 
> Ever seen how they make sausage? How they sqeeuze those blobs of meat into pig intestines?
> ...


White isn't a color. I'm done


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> White isn't a color. I'm done


Finally. Another Paige mark turned. :drose

My job here is finished.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Taking those comments to heart? :dahell


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Braylyt said:


> Finally. Another Paige mark turned. :drose
> 
> My job here is finished.


I could try to turn the Naomi mark in you but you are only one of 5. So let you enjoy, and keep your racist attitude.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

stop making shitthreads about divas


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Beauty really is in the eye of the beholder. Just to show that, here are my scores to contrast yours, with yours first and mine second:
> 
> Alexa Bliss: 10 - 5
> Alicia Fox: 8 - 4
> ...


I bet you get tons of pussy am I right dog?


----------



## gomez889 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*



Lone Star said:


> Lacks good cheek bone structure. :ti
> 
> Could you guys possibly dissect looks even more than you already do? Jesus.


 HaHaaaaaa, i laughed when i read that cheek bone structure comment, like who cares about that. If we are judging Miss Universe , it would make some sense LOL


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Loudness said:


> Not even close, they're all horrible lmao. This is exactly what I mean, people giving Divas a pass because of their looks and call it "talent". They would get burned alive if they stood next to The Rock or Austin. I don't need to get even remotely that far, CM Punk would make them all sound like average girls trying public speaking on TV for the first time in their life.
> 
> This is an example of a wrestler with personality:
> 
> ...



You realize this has more to do with creative than the divas, "not being able to cut a promo". In fact, im sure more than half the divas cud cut that exact same promo if given the chance, editing, and time from creative. The divas division problem been creative for a LONG ...LONG...time.

*sidenote* this is a pretaped promo/vignette lord knows how many times this wrestler had to do retakes on the shots/voice over, im sure she didn't just on take it, be realistic.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Fassbendover said:


> Wasn't aware more media exposure + millions in revenue was considered "the bane of the women's division".
> 
> 
> The show about the lives of seven or eight women who work in wrestling isn't apart of "the actual wrestling business"?
> ...


It might bring more exposure to them, and plenty of revenue, sure, but it portrays most of them as having the mentality of schoolgirls and has little to nothing to do with what actually matters. It's an asset to the WWE, but it barely helps out the women in what they should be focused on. Breaking Ground is much better.

And yes, i am talking RAW/Smackdown/NXT, the main point i was trying to make was actual wrestling success. If Eva was around 5-6 years ago then just maybe she might have gotten somewhere, but now, with the wrestlers they have now, no chance. The heat she gets really isn't 'I hate you because you're a great heel' it's mainly the 'Get the hell off this show, you're dreadful' heat. Heat is heat i suppose, but i'm convinced most people could probably go in that ring and get the heck booed out of them if they just aren't good enough.

The Bellas are also roughly the same age that Eva is right now. Nikki has improved considerably recently but she's been there for a long time now, so that's something that you'd expect someone to be able to pull off. If Eva does actually get anywhere then please get back to me and tell me that i was wrong, but i highly doubt that she'll make any waves at all when it comes to any major push.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

TS must have been born yesterday. Female "athletes" are mostly judged by their looks.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

There's plenty to use against Charlotte without resorting to picking on her somewhat masculine look, so I agree with you there..


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Laquane Anderson said:


> You realize this has more to do with creative than the divas, "not being able to cut a promo". In fact, im sure more than half the divas cud cut that exact same promo if given the chance, editing, and time from creative. The divas division problem been creative for a LONG ...LONG...time.
> 
> *sidenote* this is a pretaped promo/vignette lord knows how many times this wrestler had to do retakes on the shots/voice over, im sure she didn't just on take it, be realistic.


Except consumers such as myself don't care about excuses, but results. Should I take points away from LU because they actually tried harder LOL?


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Loudness said:


> Except consumers such as myself don't care about excuses, but results. Should I take points away from LU because they actually tried harder LOL?


No but u cant take points away from the Divas for things that aren't in their power.

:renee3:renee3:renee3


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

sweepdaleg said:


> TS must have been born yesterday. Female "athletes" are mostly judged by their looks.


really? is thats the case why are not Eva Marie, The Bellas or Candice Michelle among the very best?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> I have to disagree with that. There have been a few exceptions for me (AJ, Stacey keibler, Gail Kim) but most of these girls are not that good looking to me, failed as models, and get made up to look much better on TV than they do in real life.
> 
> As far as the on screen product goes, Lucha Underground's women; Melissa Santos (I melt when she says "they call him caaage")), Ivalisse (bad ass), Sexy Starr (warrior), and Katrina (everybody's s&m fantasy), are far more attractive to me, mostly because they are given personas other than higschool drama queen.


Well, I guess I should've been more clear. I don't think they're super attractive, but I don't think they're hideous like so many around here seem to think. I just have a hard time believing that some of the people around here actually think they're as ugly as they are. 

I also think taking a dig at someone's look is something that people resort to when they simply don't like someone. Eva Marie is flat out hot, but I've seen people say she's ugly, and I have to assume it's because they hate her as a wrestler. Of course, everyone has different taste, but it seems to have gotten to such an extreme point with some of the people around here. 

I will say that the current roster is relatively unattractive when compared to past years, but to say they're disgustingly ugly is a bit much.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

anirioc said:


> really? is thats the case why are not Eva Marie, The Bellas or Candice Michelle among the very best?


The reason they even have/had a job is because of their looks.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

sweepdaleg said:


> The reason they even have/had a job is because of their looks.


And what about Chyna, Kharma, Luna Vachon or Vickie Guerrero?


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Merry BeXmas said:


> *If Eva was around 5-6 years ago then just maybe she might have gotten somewhere, but now, with the wrestlers they have now, no chance. * The heat she gets really isn't 'I hate you because you're a great heel' it's mainly the 'Get the hell off this show, you're dreadful' heat. Heat is heat i suppose, but i'm convinced most people could probably go in that ring and get the heck booed out of them if they just aren't good enough.
> 
> The Bellas are also roughly the same age that Eva is right now. Nikki has improved considerably recently but she's been there for a long time now, so that's something that you'd expect someone to be able to pull off. If Eva does actually get anywhere then please get back to me and tell me that i was wrong, but i highly doubt that she'll make any waves at all when it comes to any major push.


Funny thing is, I believe the reason Eva Marie *will* become at the very least average is because there are so many great girls now. Here working matches with the likes of Asuka, Athena, Bayley, ect. Can only help her to improve. She spending a good amount of time in the performance center, and trying. If you watch breaking grounds u can almost always see her in the back ground. (Not joking, just rewatch the shows. She's almost always there, putting in work) 

Had she been n the WWE years ago, she may not have made any progress at all. But now, I have pretty high hopes for her. She's also pretty the biggest heel in the company (cheap heat or not). So thats gotta push her to get better to be used more often in feuds.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

anirioc said:


> And what about Chyna, Kharma, Luna Vachon or Vickie Guerrero?


Do you want me to start naming all the female wrestlers that have a job just because of their looks?

Here I will start. Just about the entire divas division. There are always some exceptions. Just look at the UFC. Why was Vanzant pushed?


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

anirioc said:


> really? is thats the case why are not Eva Marie, The Bellas or Candice Michelle among the very best?


No but Trish is, and she was largely pretty average in ring. Also im almost positive the Bellas will be in HOF way in the Future, they've done a lot for the division as of late, and have been cornerstones of the division for almost a decade now.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Bailey has an amazing pair of legs. Charlotte is very athletic and actually OK while Paige.. well.. Paige is bliss.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

sweepdaleg said:


> Do you want me to start naming all the female wrestlers that have a job just because of their looks?
> 
> Here I will start. Just about the entire divas division. There are always some exceptions. Just look at the UFC. Why was Vanzant pushed?


Dude, dont tell me you are that ignorant.
UFC is not scripted or Fake and they dont push anyone in UFC the best fighter wins. done.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Because people love to complain about anything and everything, there is nothing wrong with any of the divas.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> Should I pull up all of the polls where Paige consistenly comes in first in looks and Naomi comes second to last only to Tamina?????? Or is your opinion of the masses and everyone else blind?



Paige looks way better than Noami. I'll say that.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

anirioc said:


> Dude, dont tell me you are that ignorant.
> UFC is not scripted or Fake and they dont push anyone in UFC the best fighter wins. done.


I am sorry if you are clueless. Look at the post before. Vanzant just headlined a fight card. She has an "exclusive" reebok deal before her 2 fight in the UFc. The UFC is pushing another new fighter mostly based on his looks.

I don't want to turn this into a ufc thread but you obviously don't follow the sport to know who gets pushed. Aldo was undefeated forever, who got pushed the entire time? Conor. UFC picks who they want to market and they go full force behind that fighter.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Laquane Anderson said:


> Funny thing is, I believe the reason Eva Marie *will* become at the very least average is because there are so many great girls now. Here working matches with the likes of Asuka, Athena, Bayley, ect. Can only help her to improve. She spending a good amount of time in the performance center, and trying. If you watch breaking grounds u can almost always see her in the back ground. (Not joking, just rewatch the shows. She's almost always there, putting in work)
> 
> Had she been n the WWE years ago, she may not have made any progress at all. But now, I have pretty high hopes for her. She's also pretty the biggest heel in the company (cheap heat or not). So thats gotta push her to get better to be used more often in feuds.


Trust me, i do hope that she gets better. I appreciate that she's putting the work in and i do respect her to an extent for doing so, it's good that she's trying to improve.

It just seems to me that there's aspects of wrestling that she just doesn't get, especially when it comes to her ring work. She's better now than before taking time off to train, obviously, but she's still woefully under par for me. Again, i hope she gets better.

I was more referring to the WWE's attitude when it comes to women's wrestlers when i talked about 'getting somewhere' She is far more likely to improve as a performer with the current crop of girls, but i think she'd have fit the bill of what the WWE wanted their women to be all those years back more. I still don't think they (Vince especially) view women's wrestling with as much respect as it deserves, but with the shows that NXT has been putting on with the females being so heavily featured, i think they're looking more carefully when it comes to talent


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

anirioc said:


> Thats funny since Alexis Sanchez is the ugliest soccer player ever.


You sir have made an enemy for life. Good day to you.

PS. C'mon, Martin Keown.


----------



## elbowdrop3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm not reading through all these comments but who the hell thinks Bayley is ugly? Charlotte is a dog though. I'm fine with her being a heel.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't recognize who Bayley is... terrible superstar name. Hopefully they change her name when she finally graduates from NXT. 


Charolette just needs an ass transplant and removal of her facial mole. 


Paige is just fine...maybe she start wearing pants, switch her attire up a bit, it's getting stale. 


and that's my complaints for today. unk2


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

The problem with most of you guys now a day (those that complains about divas looks) think that the divas are there for you to spank your meat and do not appreciate what these ladies put their bodies thru for your entertainment.

If you want to beat your meat go watch porn.


----------



## herbski (May 9, 2013)

*Re: If you only care for hot divas then I feel sorry for Bayley.*

All the people saying she is ugly would do her in a heartbeat.


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

This just proves hard work can pay off. She may not be the sexiest but she sure is one of the most talented in the ring. Fans are becoming smart and not just cheering for muscle heads that abuse steroids or look the hottest. Fans are going for people they can relate to. People that look more like them. Bayley has a bright future.

For ex. Daniel Bryan looks like a lumber Jack. Pretty normal compared to like a Brock Lensar.
Dean Ambrose looks like a normal guy in jeans. We can relate to the care free style he plays.


----------



## rayuk08 (Dec 18, 2015)

weather Bayley is ugly or not she is a fans favourite and she can wrestle she is a great womans champion she is a fighting champion she is a hard worker in the ring


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

-***** Italiano- said:


> You sir have made an enemy for life. Good day to you.
> 
> PS. C'mon, *Carlos Tevez*.


FTFY.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TBH I find her more attractive than either Bella. This is one of the worst threads and I feel bad for posting in it. If you slutted Bayley up and she got a breast augmentation, y'all would be drooling over Bayley. This wouldn't even be a thread if Bayley wrestled in hot pants.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, well, that's just like our opinion, man.

- Vic


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

Bayley is hot af and Paige is hot af.

Can't argue with Charlotte tho…


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*So I'm not particularly surprised by some of the comments in this thread. I mean if you don't like Sasha, Paige or Asuka in terms of looks then fine, that's your opinion. But are we that far gone that we can't go one thread without insulting people for liking a certain diva for their looks? Certain users are gimmick users, and I think others not so much and are just really bitter so I ignore them. I remember saying some of you guys (not all of you) might have problems to look into. I still stand by that statement.*


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

I DONT THINK EVA MARIE OR ROSA MENDES ARE GOOD LOOKING!!! and i'm serious. I think the Bellas, especially Nikki is ridiculously hot. I think Sasha, Paige, and Becky are all drop-dead as well. And the rest range from pretty to average.

but i dont even bat an eye lash at eva or rosa


oh and to address OP's point....yeah guys and people have extremely high standards


----------



## rayuk08 (Dec 18, 2015)

its not about what divas is good looking or ugly its about what divas can wrestle


----------



## rayuk08 (Dec 18, 2015)

Asuka is a very good wrestler one of the best womens wrestlers in NXT and WWE


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

None of those 3 woman are attractive, but considering they might be the most talented woman in WWE, it doesn't matter much.. Looks don't mean as much as they use to for the divas... It actually matters more for the guys nowadays.

We tend to have higher standards when we judge WWE divas.. We expect them to be 10/10 or we don't give a shit about their looks, that goes for a lot of people, not all of them.


----------



## BehemothSuplex (Dec 21, 2014)

randyorko said:


> Alexa Bliss: 10
> Alicia Fox: 8
> *Asuka: 5*
> Bayley: 7
> ...


I think you accidentally knocked 5 instead of ten here bro #a+player

EDIT: Also... Eva a 10!? SMH


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Everybody has their own taste in women. Jeez dont be mad. I think someone needs the power of positivity!! FEEL THE POWER!!


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

So there's like 5 good looking guys on RAW. The rest are ugly or bland average.

Fire the Wyatt family asap bc they are ugly as fuck. All of them.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

She's like a Christmas sweater. Fun once in a while.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Bailey looks retarted, charlotte looks like a men, and Paige looks gorgeous.


----------



## FTorres9 (Oct 15, 2015)

Bayley is hot i think you all must be virgins

Post us a picture of your Gf if you lot are so sure she is ugly


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Is wrestling a beauty contest? 
It wasn't long ago that everyone was complaining about them bringing in all those hot bikini chicks from the Diva Search days that couldn't wrestle their way out of a paper bag but now people want to talk shit about the girls that can actually wrestle...
All the girls don't have to be super hot, they could easily just hire for looks only and then you would be back to stupid lingerie pillow fights in no time. 

That all said, Bayley is the cute girl next door with a bodacious bod and I totally would.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: if you only care for hot divas then i feel sorry for Bayley.*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> She looks like she has Down Syndrome. Ugly divas have no place in a wrestling ring.



Nah bayley is pretty cute. And she has a phat ass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appz


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> I could try to turn the Naomi mark in you but you are only one of 5. So let you enjoy, and *keep your racist attitude.*


You think he's being racist because he doesn't like Paige's ghastly skin color? I don't see that as being a race thing, since most white people are paint white he could be a white person who prefers their white people a lively shade of pink or maybe even tan.

Besides @Braylyt posts blatantly racist shit all the time, he'd make it clear if it was a race issue.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You think he's being racist because he doesn't like Paige's ghastly skin color? I don't see that as being a race thing, since most white people are paint white he could be a white person who prefers their white people a lively shade of pink or maybe even tan.
> 
> Besides @Braylyt posts blatantly racist shit all the time, he'd make it clear if it was a race issue.


So he is a racist, but this particular incidence isn't a race issue? I don't get it?


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I don;t think she's ugly but shes not anymore than a 5/10 looks wise for me.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> So he is a racist, but this particular incidence isn't a race issue? I don't get it?


Well yeah, not every racist hates everyone of all races. I see him post racist shit about blacks, hispanics and middle easterners but never about white people.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Well yeah, not every racist hates everyone of all races. I see him post racist shit about blacks, hispanics and middle easterners but never about white people.


Being racist in 2015 is disgusting but I always got the impression he was racist against whites, the way he trashes some white divas on this site and loves Naomi and Sasha. Hes racist against blacks and yet marks for them. Is it just a troll thing or is he serious?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Being racist in 2015 is disgusting but I always got the impression he was racist against whites, the way he trashes some white divas on this site and loves Naomi and Sasha. Hes racist against blacks and yet marks for them. Is it just a troll thing or is he serious?


I usually get the sense he's trolling like how he said it's acceptable that that Saudi teenager is getting beheaded for going to a protest because he broke the law. No sane, reasonable person could believe something like that in real life.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Congrats guys on some of the worse posts of the week. Closing this mess.


----------

